# Low Tension Band Saw Blade



## RobW (Apr 12, 2008)

I purchased a 1/2" Low Tension Viking blade,the instructions say to start at the saw settings and reduce the tension till the blade FLUTTERS then increase till it stops then one full turn. Okay I reduced past the 1/8th mark no flutter that I can see. The only thing fluttering is my heart thinking I am going to ruin this new blade. My question, is there a simpler way to set low tention blades, such as 1/2" set to 1/4" or measure deflection like regular blades? Sure is obvious I have no experience, but I have all my fingers and nose and wish to keep them.
Rob


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

RobW said:


> I purchased a 1/2" Low Tension Viking blade,the instructions say to start at the saw settings and reduce the tension till the blade FLUTTERS then increase till it stops then one full turn. Okay I reduced past the 1/8th mark no flutter that I can see. The only thing fluttering is my heart thinking I am going to ruin this new blade. My question, is there a simpler way to set low tention blades, such as 1/2" set to 1/4" or measure deflection like regular blades? Sure is obvious I have no experience, but I have all my fingers and nose and wish to keep them.
> Rob


Hi Rob,
I don't know of a simpler way. I use the Timber Wolf low tension blades and the flutter method is the only way I know of that I would trust. Do you have the blade guard all the way up when checking for flutter? If not, it may be fluttering and the guard is keeping you from seeing it.


----------



## RobW (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi George
Thanks for the input. Yes I had the guard off and the tension on the saw was below the 1/8th mark on the saw,there was very little left to go. I will try again, I think its just inexperience and a wee bit of fear.
Rob


----------



## RobW (Apr 12, 2008)

George , just a fast update I took your advice and did it again and all is well it works great. Thanks again
Rob


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

RobW said:


> George , just a fast update I took your advice and did it again and all is well it works great. Thanks again
> Rob


You are welcome, Rob. Glad it worked for you and thanks for the update.


----------

